# Cypripedium formosanum



## Mafate (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Here is my Cypripedium formosanum, certainly the easiest one to grow. It flowered last April (5 growths with 4 flowers) and I have now 3 seed pods growing and growing. About that, I asked a question some days ago on this site (here: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16658) to know how I should proceed to sow them in flasks but without success. So if you could help me, this would be really appreciated! 





Best regards.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2010)

Ask Ron Burch at Gardens at Post Hill http://www.gardensatposthill.com/

He is a master flasker and can recommend proper growth media, timing, etc. From my limited knowledge you'll do best to green pod flask these, or expect poor germination for ripe seed. Around 6 weeks development is best for this and C. japonicum. The outside of the pod is cleaned using the typical bleach solution. The pod is then open in absolutely sterile conditions and the embryos flasked directly with NO STERILIZATION of them. You'll have plenty of contaminated flasks, but some will make it through OK. Germination will be achieved within weeks if they are kept totally dark and around 20 C.

Good luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't help you, sorry. But there are some very knowledgeable Cyp growers here on this forum. They'll respond eventually. Or you could try PM-ing them. fundulopanchax (a vendor here), and KyushuCalanthe are two that come to mind quickly.

These flowers are amazing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2010)

Oops, Tom posted just before I did!


----------



## Mafate (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello all,

Thank you very much you two for your answers. Tom, I have just sent an email to Ron Burch. I wish I could receive a quick answer because the seed-pods are already about 6 weeks old now, so...

One more question: do you know if C. formosanum is self-fertile? If not, my seeds shouldn't be viable...

Regards.


----------

